# Aulonocara male and beatiful ob peacock fry



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

well i stripped my female ob peacock of her 35 fry that i believe my beatiful flawless aulonocara male is responsible for what do u guys think comment please


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

pics ?


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

male aulonocar on top and female ob peacock on bottom *** got roughly about 30 fry lost a few so far bumbed out i believe this fish will be beautiful


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What else is in the tank?


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

3 yellow labs 2 blue cobalt 3 ob peacock 1 red shoulder 2 sunshine peacock 5 juvenile red zebra 1 adult red zebra 1 fire fish and five others not sure about there names mainly all mixed Malawi cichlids and *** also got a 10 gallon w 25 fry from the two avove and 3 yellow lab and my female cobalt is holding just gonna let her spit its her first time


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry not the greatest pics but i still have 23 fry these fish are going to be pretty is it possible that my female ob peacock is aulonocara ob


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is no such thing as Aulonocara OB. OB Peacocks are a multi-Genus hybrid, that nobody is certain how they were created.

It is possible that the peacock you posted a picture of is the father, but then really they'll breed with just about any male, including any of the mbuna. As far as what do we thing, I'm not sure what you are asking.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I think there is no telling what the fry are, and unless you plan on housing them all their lifes in your tanks, likely that no one will want them. Ob peacocks are man made hybrids, to begin with.


----------

